# New babies



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

My Zelda had her babies tonight! I had no idea it would be today but i happened to see a tiny bit of mucus coming from her so i locked her in the birthing stall. 3 hrs later i go to check on her and she had already given birth to 3 kids but 1 unfortunately did not make it. The other 2 are doing great.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!! Congrats 

Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Omg they are so adorable ty


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Question i want to bottle feed some so they get use to me should i milk mama for the feedings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Yes. Milk mom.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Super cute kids. Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are just ADORABLE!! What genders? 

Sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> They are just ADORABLE!! What genders?
> 
> Sorry about the one you lost.


We have 1 boy and 1 girl. Zion and Zoey


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Viki said:


> We have 1 boy and 1 girl. Zion and Zoey


Love the names!


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Super cute kids. Congratulations


Ty


Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are adorable!!! Congrats
> 
> Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Love the names!


Ty we have all Z's i have 2 dogs zeus and zena and 5 goats Zack, Zelda, Zipper, Zoey and Zion


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

So im new to being a goat mommy lol so when do they start eating like hay and grain and should i up mamas intake of grain?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mama will need more grain now to help her make enough milk for the babies. They won't start nibbling on hay or grain until they are about 2 weeks old. I always keep a little bit of day down where they can get to it just so they can mouth it if they want to. They will continue to need milk until they are 8-12 weeks old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Viki said:


> So im new to being a goat mommy lol so when do they start eating like hay and grain and should i up mamas intake of grain?


How much grain is she getting now? Like groovy said, kids start nibbling on hay around 2 weeks old.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How much grain is she getting now? Like groovy said, kids start nibbling on hay around 2 weeks old.


I give her about a qrt a day now should i give her more? I dont want to over feed either and so far they are all healthy. Vet said the one that died was probably first and still born as she didnt even try to remove the sack off her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What kind of hay? I'd probably keep her at the same amount of grain in addition to alfalfa hay.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Mama will need more grain now to help her make enough milk for the babies. They won't start nibbling on hay or grain until they are about 2 weeks old. I always keep a little bit of day down where they can get to it just so they can mouth it if they want to. They will continue to need milk until they are 8-12 weeks old.


Ty. All input is important as i am new at all this. I do have lots of hay down and around for them to nibble. They are so darn cute i wonder why everyone doesnt have goats!


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What kind of hay? I'd probably keep her at the same amount of grain in addition to alfalfa hay.


Right now its just a mix hay timothy and regular because normally they are out to pasture all day so they dont eat much of the hay but now that its colder i will be getting alfalfa hay for all of them.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a new baby from the other mother who was 6 months old. She is doing good but hasnt pushed out the afterbirth. What should i do its been about 2 hrs


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not sure but I think it can take up to 24 hours to pass the placenta.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Well i cant get of the vet and i dont want her to get an infection. I hope ur right


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is the kid nursing? Sometimes that will help stimulate her to pass the placenta.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can take a little time to drop it. Under 12 hours can be normal. 

Do you have Bo-se? She may be selenium deficient if she holds onto it for too long.

I usually give a small dose of oxytocin when she is still open, it helps her contract to allow the afterbirth to come out, that is if she is still holding it at the 6 hour time frame mark after the last kid was born. It is tight to get my hand in there but I will work to get into her uterus area and have to go around the afterbirth, it is harder to find but you have to get 1-2 bolus's in there to fight infection or others meds used for that. 

Also give 1-2 Vit E gel tab, snip the tip and squeeze it into her mouth. 

Lacking calcium can do it too. 

Never pull on the afterbirth.

If it is long, gently tie it in a knot.
You can put it in a rubber glove with a small amount of weight to it as well, but not too heavy you do not want to rip it. Then tie the top area of the after birth and glove.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is the goat who gave birth? Are you saying she is only 6 months old?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd give her BoSe and vitamin c.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am wondering the same as ksalvagno. Are you saying she was only a month old when she got pregnant or she was 6 months old when she got pregnant, making her 11 months now? 

Are you sue there isn't another baby in there?


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry guus i have so much going on i couldnt respond before now. Well to answer a couple questions she is actually 7 months old and yes she gave birth to a healthy baby girl except for the fact that her tongue was sticking out when she came through the birthing canal so its still sticking out now. Ik you will all have something to say about how young the mommy is but in my defense i bought her her mom and dad at the end of june this year amd as soon as we brought them home he was tagging both her and mom. I had a vet come out to castrate him but it was to late they were both pregnant and i did not want to abort the baby. Her placenta finally came out and she is doing good although she isnt producing enough milk for her newborn so i bottle feed her. Colostrum for the first 24 hrs and then she was feeding on mom most of the day today. However when i went out to check on her a half hour ago the newborn was switching from teet to teet and crying so i discovered that her milk is no longer coming out so back to the bottle feeding. Im giving both mamas extra grain and alfalfa hay along with their regular hay. All mamas amd babies are doing great so far. Thanks for all the input


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Glad that they are doing OK. I know what you mean about aborting, I hate the thought of it. My tiny FF Mini-Lamancha doe accidentally got bred by our huge Nubian (he jumped the fence) and after thinking about it for a while I decided not to lute her. She is due in January. 
I did lute a teensy weensy mini doeling that accidentally got bred though. It is a very hard choice for sure. Good luck with your goats, you've done a great job with them so far!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

It would probably be best for the 7 month old if you continued taking full responsibility for her new daughter and bottle fed her and let mom dry up (though it sounds like that is what is happening). You can still leave her with her baby, but that will allow both mom and baby to get the best support individually while still staying close together. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, leave her on mama and supplement feed. Continue to feed mama well and make sure she is drinking water.

Does her milk look OK, no clumps, clots strings, blood, weird look, hot udder or hard?


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, leave her on mama and supplement feed. Continue to feed mama well and make sure she is drinking water.
> 
> Does her milk look OK, no clumps, clots strings, blood, weird look, hot udder or hard?


When i tried milking her the milk looked good. Now when i try nothing is go ing out although baby is still suckling. I am bottle feeding and giving mama lots of extra grain and alfalfa


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds like you are doing a great job with them. Exactly how much feed are you giving the mama?
And also, on the Molly's Herbals website there is something called "Mo Milk" to help an animal produce more milk. I haven't personally tried it, but I just thought maybe you'd be interested.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Sounds like you are doing a great job with them. Exactly how much feed are you giving the mama?
> And also, on the Molly's Herbals website there is something called "Mo Milk" to help an animal produce more milk. I haven't personally tried it, but I just thought maybe you'd be interested.


I give her about 2 quarts of grain a day one in the morning and one mid day along with some alfalfa and always have hay for them to eat all day long. I believe she may be producing some milk as the baby still suckles and sometimes wont take the bottle.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well that's good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, if you are not getting anything out, and mama is empty, the kid is content and full, the kid is drinking it all. Keep doing what you are doing. Good work.


----------

